# Drivers with Restraining Orders



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?

Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.

I started dating a girl in 2014. I started ridesharing in 2015. She started ridesharing in 2018. The relationship fell apart and she ended by claiming domestic violence. There was none... The police found no evidence and theres no criminal charges, but then she got a restraining order anyway. I still haven't had a chance to defend myself in court. Her last words to me were about ruining my life, so I got a restraining order against her too. We've already crossed paths like 30 times in the past 2 weeks while ridesharing, even though we're both trying to avoid eachother... 

If one of us violates the order, then that's a criminal offense. Would that cause a failure on the background check?

Should I report the situation to Uber and Lyft in case she gets vindictive and tries to get me deactivated?

t.i.a...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm wondering how a pax would feel if they knew this info??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RussellP said:


> 1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?
> 
> Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.
> 
> ...


It depends on what was done to cause a restraining order violation

Trespassing = misdemeanor.
Use a firearm, brandish a firearm, attack her, burglary, arson = Felony


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Civil restraining orders will not show up on a background check. If your neighbor files for a restraining order against you for looking at him the wrong way, rest assured it won't appear on a background report for your next job.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

What's the difference between civil and non civil?


Pax Collector said:


> Civil restraining orders will not show up on a background check. If your neighbor files for a restraining order against you for looking at him the wrong way, rest assured it won't appear on a background report for your next job.


And does this only apply to in person or can harassment if proven to an extreme be considered?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If she reported you to Uber, you could do the same to her, and vice versa. Therefore, I wouldn’t recommend reporting anything to uber, as she would recipricate.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What's the difference between civil and non civil?


I believe the term we're looking for is a criminal protective order which is issued to protect victims or crimes and witnesses against the defendant. Civil restraining orders are usually issued as "Stay away" orders. Almost all criminal protective orders are accompanied by a pending criminal case while civil restraining orders are not. It is also common for someone to have both criminal and civil restraining orders against them at the same time.



sellkatsell44 said:


> And does this only apply to in person or can harassment if proven to an extreme be considered?


As long as you can prove to the judge that you need protection from the said individual, you will get a restraining order against them, which typically lasts for three to five years. Mind you though, you will have to attend a court hearing and you'll both need to tell your sides of the story before civil restraining orders can be issued.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Hopefully she wasn't still living in his house when she got the restraining order.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RussellP said:


> 1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?
> 
> Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go telling uber anything!!!! 
You are just as likely to get deactivated 
just letting them know in advance.
If they run the background and 
bump you then so be it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m betting that there is a whole lot more to the story than the op has related in his post but be that as it may. My question is how do two Uber drivers “cross paths” ?

Other than when I wait in the airport lot the only times I’ve met another Uber driver is as a passenger.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RussellP said:


> We've already crossed paths like 30 times in the past 2 weeks while ridesharing, even though we're both trying to avoid eachother


There's something here that doesn't look right to me.

Admittedly, you're in a much smaller market than I am. But crossing paths 30 times (?!?) in two weeks? Seriously?

I've never had much trouble avoiding exes when I wanted to. Even crazy ones, and I've had a couple of those. Even the one I finally went to the police about.

They wrote a nice letter that said to stay away. It wasn't a restraining order, but it was effective.

If you're seeing this person that often, something else is going on. I'm guessing that she's intentionally putting herself at places where she expects you to be.

But all that said, if she behaves herself, you should do the same -- Behave yourself! There's no reason to try to do anything preemptive. Thats just asking for trouble.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

oldfart said:


> My question is how do two Uber drivers "cross paths" ?
> 
> Other than when I wait in the airport lot the only times I've met another Uber driver is as a passenger.





Christinebitg said:


> Admittedly, you're in a much smaller market than I am. But crossing paths 30 times (?!?) in two weeks? Seriously?


According to his profile, OP is in Portland, Maine. Population is less than 70,000. Drivers probably see each other and the same pax over and over.



Christinebitg said:


> If you're seeing this person that often, something else is going on. I'm guessing that she's intentionally putting herself at places where she expects you to be.


That's also a possibility.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RussellP said:


> 1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?
> 
> Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.
> 
> ...


Whatever you do don't tell Uber and Lyft nothing.

You kindly explain your story to them and some Pakistan guy tells you,

"We will get back to you about your concerns", as he stamps serial killer on your file.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RussellP said:


> 1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?
> 
> Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.
> 
> ...


there is a Glut Of Drivers.
Most of us benefit from deactivated drivers.

@RussellP U should Inform Uber & Lyft to ur predicament ASAP


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Cough.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

RussellP said:


> 1,000,000 restraining orders are filed annually. There must be some rideshare drivers here that have had civil restraining orders filed against them, and did it show up on your background check? Were you allowed to continue to drive? Was your order temporary or permanent? What if it's another driver who filed the restraining order?
> 
> Some possibly relevant details to help find the right answer.
> 
> ...


 For starters you should have Uber block her account so you don't wind up picking her up one day.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

See this isn't making sense to me...you would of had to have your day in court when you were served. either go to court or let is pass. In order to get a restraining order there has to be a burden of truth that something has truly happened. I call BS. there are two types of restraining orders—Orders for Protection and Harassment Restraining Orders. Orders for Protection are civil orders, and provide protection from violence or harassment by a family or household member. Harassment Restraining Orders are issued against harassers with any relationship to the plaintiff; they order the defendant to stop harassing you and cease all contact. To get a protective order, you will need to file paperwork with the county clerk and present your case to a judge at a hearing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> See this isn't making sense to me...you would of had to have your day in court when you were served. either go to court or let is pass. In order to get a restraining order there has to be a burden of truth that something has truly happened. I call BS. there are two types of restraining orders-Orders for Protection and Harassment Restraining Orders. Orders for Protection are civil orders, and provide protection from violence or harassment by a family or household member. Harassment Restraining Orders are issued against harassers with any relationship to the plaintiff; they order the defendant to stop harassing you and cease all contact. To get a protective order, you will need to file paperwork with the county clerk and present your case to a judge at a hearing.


Depends on your state. In NJ, for example, restraining orders are only granted when the parties involved are closely related or have lived together in any capacity ever or, basically, have engaged in some sort of sexual activity at least once. Or, in the alternatively, the petitioner was the victim of a violent or threatening crime the other person was convicted of.

I have a lunatic neighbor who, a few years ago, started following my minor, autistic son around, trying to take pictures of him after she received a ticket for improperly passing his school bus as he was boarding...

There wasn't squat I could do about it except keep him indoors and out of her sight until she either got tired or did something to harm him or myself. Luckily she got tired in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> According to his profile, OP is in Portland, Maine. Population is less than 70,000. Drivers probably see each other and the same pax over and over.


I suppose if there's only 5 hotels and 3 popular bars, it's possible to see the same drivers over and over every week.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

yes Suzie but when he was served for the RO he would of had the option to prove his that it shouldn't of been filed and he didn't. the story doesn't add up


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> yes Suzie but when he was served for the RO he would of had the option to prove his that it shouldn't of been filed and he didn't. the story doesn't add up


You don't know that he didn't. They may not have had the hearing yet.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Depends on your state. In NJ, for example, restraining orders are only granted when the parties involved are closely related or have lived together in any capacity ever or, basically, have engaged in some sort of sexual activity at least once. Or, in the alternatively, the petitioner was the victim of a violent or threatening crime the other person was convicted of.
> 
> I have a lunatic neighbor who, a few years ago, started following my minor, autistic son around, trying to take pictures of him after she received a ticket for improperly passing his school bus as he was boarding...
> 
> There wasn't squat I could do about it except keep him indoors and out of her sight until she either got tired or did something to harm him or myself. Luckily she got tired in a couple of weeks.


If "she" would've been a "he" that would've been enough.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I'm wondering how a pax would feel if they knew this info??


Have shared this with several passengers. I got a $25 cash tip from one. Guess they felt bad for me.


OldBay said:


> Hopefully she wasn't still living in his house when she got the restraining order.


She was... and I got thrown out in the streets for 2 weeks. She moved out, and I got the Judge to let me have my place again. 


oldfart said:


> I'm betting that there is a whole lot more to the story than the op has related in his post but be that as it may. My question is how do two Uber drivers "cross paths" ?
> 
> Other than when I wait in the airport lot the only times I've met another Uber driver is as a passenger.


Of course there's more... we were together 5 years almost. Our city is small.... the downtown area is only a few blocks, so around bar close time all over the uber drivers are there. we both have very unique, noticable cars, and I see her driving around all the time. Today we both had out of town trips and we were driving almost side by side on the highway, both with car loads of people...



Christinebitg said:


> There's something here that doesn't look right to me.
> 
> Admittedly, you're in a much smaller market than I am. But crossing paths 30 times (?!?) in two weeks? Seriously?
> 
> ...


No it's just how Uber is here... see above comment. It's a small town. All the Ubers meet at one gas station pretty much.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Whatever you do don't tell Uber and Lyft nothing.
> 
> You kindly explain your story to them and some Pakistan guy tells you,
> 
> "We will get back to you about your concerns", as he stamps serial killer on your file.


Point Taken


Cold Fusion said:


> there is a Glut Of Drivers.
> Most of us benefit from deactivated drivers.
> 
> @RussellP U should Inform Uber & Lyft to ur predicament ASAP


I see what you did there.


R3drang3r said:


> For starters you should have Uber block her account so you don't wind up picking her up one day.


She doesn't take many rides as a pax, she has her own car shes driving it for Uber  plus I'm sure if on the odd chance it would happen, we can cancel. She has a unique name, and would be a race to who could cancel the ride sooner lol.



smithers54 said:


> See this isn't making sense to me...you would of had to have your day in court when you were served. either go to court or let is pass. In order to get a restraining order there has to be a burden of truth that something has truly happened. I call BS. there are two types of restraining orders-Orders for Protection and Harassment Restraining Orders. Orders for Protection are civil orders, and provide protection from violence or harassment by a family or household member. Harassment Restraining Orders are issued against harassers with any relationship to the plaintiff; they order the defendant to stop harassing you and cease all contact. To get a protective order, you will need to file paperwork with the county clerk and present your case to a judge at a hearing.


I was served the paperwork on 8/8 with a court date of 8/23. I went on 8/23 only to sit in court for 6 hours (ours was the last case to be heard, and there wasn't enough time so it got a continuance to 9/13). I still haven't gotten to tell my side of the story at all. This is a civil Protection From Abuse order. 


Mista T said:


> I suppose if there's only 5 hotels and 3 popular bars, it's possible to see the same drivers over and over every week.


That's pretty much it. And they're all within .25 miles...


smithers54 said:


> yes Suzie but when he was served for the RO he would of had the option to prove his that it shouldn't of been filed and he didn't. the story doesn't add up


Just haven't gotten my chance yet.
--

Thanks for all the feedback. After a week of free consultations I have decided it's a complicated enough situation that I should just hire an attorney. I'm going to speak to one tomorrow. There goes $1500 I'll never see again. Worth it though to keep my record clean.

Uber on!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If "she" would've been a "he" that would've been enough.


Again, the prior relationship rules. It's insane!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RussellP said:


> After a week of free consultations I have decided it's a complicated enough situation that I should just hire an attorney.


You absolutely want to hire an attorney. I've seen what happens when people try to do their own legal work. My Significant Other is a trial lawyer who sometimes gets called upon to try to clean up the mess afterwards.

If nothing terribly bad happens, you should consider that $1500 money well spent. The fallout of trying to handle it yourself would make everything else in your life to date inconsequential.

The equivalent in medicine is trying to be your own doctor.

Pick the attorney with the most relevant experience who seems to you to understand the issues involved. Rather than a. the cheapest one or b. the one who tells you what you want to hear, or c. the one who says it's no big deal. It's a big deal to you, obviously.

I could go on more about the potential consequences of trying to do your own legal work. But I'll just say "Don't." You did say she's crazy, right?

And one more thing: After you hire that attorney, let the attorney do your talking for you. If your soon-to-be-ex calls you, tell them that your attorney speaks for you and don't say anything else. If the ex has an attorney, they will talk to each other. That's their jobs.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Just my luck... Uber just re-ran my background check today... All clear for another year... atleast


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Just my luck... Uber just re-ran my background check today... All clear for another year... atleast :smiles:


They do randoms, too.

Never let yourself get "comfortable".


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Ride share driver plus ride share driver = abomination.


----------

